# Question about rebuilding php5



## Carda (Oct 10, 2011)

Because of an error in updating php5 i need to rebuild php5, does that stop the current php5 installation to fail? Or can I rebuild php5 and all dependencies safely? I know rebuilding mysql will shut down mysql.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2011)

Only during the install phase. Keep in mind that the package needs to be deinstalled then re-installed, so there's a short period where there will be no PHP installed. Should be a less then a minute.


----------

